# Windows fügt automatisch bei der Shift-Taste ein



## BLR (9. Februar 2017)

Hallo, 

ich habe ein seltsames Problem.
Ablauf:
1. Beliebige Zeichen in einem Dokument schreiben: z.b "rrr"
2. Diese Zeichen mit "strg+c" kopieren
3. In einem anderen Dokument etwas anderes schreiben: z.b "aaa"
4. Dann z.b die Klammer eingeben mit Shift+8
5. Ergebnis: aaa)rrr

Dabei fügt sich "rrr" automatisch ein, sobald ich irgendwas mit der "shift"-Taste drücke

Was ist das? Wie werde ich das wieder los?

Danke für jeden Tipp.


----------



## vfl_freak (10. Februar 2017)

Moin,



BLR hat gesagt.:


> ich habe ein seltsames Problem.
> Ablauf:
> 1. Beliebige Zeichen in einem Dokument schreiben: z.b "rrr"
> 2. Diese Zeichen mit "strg+c" kopieren
> ...


Was heißt hier "Dokument" ??? 
Von welchem Programm sprichst Du ???

Gruß Klaus


----------



## SpiceLab (10. Februar 2017)

BLR hat gesagt.:


> Ablauf:
> 1. Beliebige Zeichen in einem Dokument schreiben: z.b "rrr"
> 2. Diese Zeichen mit "strg+c" kopieren
> 3. In einem anderen Dokument etwas anderes schreiben: z.b "aaa"
> ...


Kann dieses Fehlverhalten nicht reproduzieren - sei's in OpenOffice, Notepad, u.ä.

Da der Inhalt der Zwischenablage im Normalfall nicht über die Shift-, sondern STRG-Taste erreichbar ist, kommen für mich zunächst diese zwei plausiblen Gründe in Frage, die es von Deiner Seite zu überprüfen gilt:

Die Tastatur ist mittlerweile in die Jahre gekommen, und bettelt auf diese Weise nach ihrem Altersruhestand.
Es wurde ein entsprechender Shortcut angelegt/definiert, um "STRG+V" einfach wegen der vielen wiederkehrenden Einfügeoperationen abzukürzen, weil's halt bequemer ist und schneller vonstatten geht, sodass am Ende eines 8-Stunden-Tags in der Addition eine gewisse Zeit eingespart wird.
[edit]Tipp-Ex[/edit]​


----------



## BLR (11. Februar 2017)

Hallo, und vielen Dank für die Hilfe.
Mein Laptop ist fast neu. Wenn ich eine externe Tastatur anschließe, kommt dieses Verhalten nicht vor.
Weiterhin, wenn ich in "Energie-Sparmodus" gehe, dann fährt er runter und dann direkt wieder hoch, ohne dass ich es angefasst habe.
Wo kann man diese Shortcats überprüfen? ich habe keine gesetzt....würde aber gerne dennoch nachschauen.
Ich glaube, ich werde es einschicken müssen.


----------



## SpiceLab (11. Februar 2017)

BLR hat gesagt.:


> Mein Laptop ist fast neu.


OK, das wusste ich natürlich nicht 


BLR hat gesagt.:


> Wo kann man diese Shortcats überprüfen? ich habe keine gesetzt....würde aber gerne dennoch nachschauen.


Wenn Du keine individuellen Shortcuts angelegt hast, kannst Du Dir die Überprüfung eigentlich sparen, da die vorinstallierten Tastaturlayouts (deutsch / englisch) mit ihren jeweiligen Tastenkombinationen (ab Werk) genormt sind 

Aber, der Kunde ist ja bekanntlich König 

Der Pfad bezieht sich (bei mir) auf Win7:

Windows-Start-Button -> Hilfe und Support -> Hilfe durchsuchen (blaues Buch-Icon klicken) -> Hardware, Geräte und Treiber -> Tastaturen -> Tastenkombinationen

Vermutlich wird's darauf hinauslaufen, dass das LT-Keyboard eine Macke hat.

Wenn's neu ist, tritt der Garantiefall ein, oder?

Halt immer nur ärgerlich, die Hardware zur Reparatur für gewisse Zeit aus dem Haus geben zu müssen.

[edit]Tipp-Ex[/edit]​


----------

